# Early morning score!



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

Last day of season hunt. I was set up just inside the wood line on a clover field and heard hens talking and mimicked them. I also heard gobbling 3 or 4 times and answered the hens in order to draw them to me. Two hens showed up and right behind them came the tom. As he showed up, he spotted my "modified" strutter decoy and went straight to it. Lights out for [email protected] 6:23 am. 1&1/4 spurs, 10 in. beard, 23 lbs.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats great bird love those spurs


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations on a great bird !
Flight


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Congratulations on a great bird !
> Flight


thanks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats 👏


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice Spurs!!!!


----------

